# Angelteig-Thread



## Barschfreak (11. Juli 2006)

hi


Ich wollte hier mal nen Angelteig-Thread eröffnen,
da könnt ihr mal eure Infos und Rezepte über Angelteig austauschen.

Ich fang schon mal an:

für 100g Teig braucht ihr:

90g Zwiebackmehl
T.S Vanille(flüssig)
1 Ei 
Wasser


alles gut verrühren und kneten
bis ihr nen geschmeidigen Teig habt,der nach Vanille 
duftet und nen bisschen Orange ist.


Hier könnt ihr nun weitere fängige Teigrezepte reinstellen.



Viel Spaß


Barschfreak


----------



## duebels (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

Über die Suche findet man hier im Forum dutzende Threads mit dem Thema.


----------



## Nailuj (10. Juni 2007)

*Super Weissfischteig*

Hi mit dem Teig hier kann man eigentlich auf alle Friedfische gehen aber am besten beißen darauf Rotaugen.

Man nimmt zwei mittelgroß abgeschnittene Weissbrot scheiben.
-macht sie nass
-knetet sie ein bischen durch
-drückt das übriggebliebene Wasser wieder aus
-giebt drei bis vier tropfen zitronen aroma hinzu und fertig.

P.S. Habe damit heute einen ca 15 Pfund Wildkarpfen an der Angel gehabt.#q hat sich dann aber vom Haken gelöst bevor ich ihn gelandet habe.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

Wo wir nun schon beim Thema sind:

Ich habe etwa so etwas im Auge (ist nur ein Gedanke):
Pfirsiche aus der Dose kleinhacken und den Saft aufbewahren. Weisbrot mit dem Pfirsichsaft nass machen und kneten. Stücke nach und nach dazugeben und am Ende vielleicht noch mit ein bisschen Lebensmittelfarbe einfärben.


----------



## Flo66 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

Ich kenne einen ganz einfachen:
Ein bisschen altes Brot einweichen und das Wasser raus kneten bis es ein Teig ist.Dazu etwas Mais- oder Paniermehl zum binden dazu noch etwas Lockstoff z.b. Kirsch von Balzer oder Vanille gehen eigentlich alle Friedfische drauf, zum Stippen nicht schlecht auch ohhne Lockstoff.


----------



## ottowurm (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

ich hab auch noch einen 
altes brot nass machen und i päckchen vanille zucker drüberstreuen dann noch ein bisschen salami kleinschneiden und unterheben und zum schluss noch ein weinig käse unterheben und dann auf den haken ein stück käse zieht voll bei Schleien


----------



## ottowurm (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

Hat noch einer einen trick für Boillies????
Freu mich über jedes rezept


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

Rosenholzöl wahr um 1980 der Karpfenkiller schlecht hin.Aber man darf nur ganz ganz vorsichtig dosieren,ein tropfen zu viel"und ich meine nur ein einzigen Tropfen"und der Teig fängt nix mehr.Wir haben auf ca 500gr Teig 2-3 tropfen hinzugefügt. 
Oder Zimt teig sehr sehr guter teig,man muß erst bißchen expi.aber wenn man eine gute zusammen setzung gefunden hat kann man sehr gut fangen.
Dann gabs damals noch Himbeersaft teig der oft hergestellt wurde.Nutella teig oder Honig auch gut.

Aber Rosenholzöl hat es in sich#6#w#w#w


----------



## ottowurm (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

hi Gründler gehst du mehr auf Friedfische oder auf Raubfische??
und dannmit welchem Köder?????
:vik:Freru mich auf deine Antwort 
Ottowurm


----------



## perca fluviatilis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

Hier noch mal nen  Do it yourself Teig Kurs:
*Grundteig*
Als erstes den Grundteig,es gibt 3 Varianten.Man kann den Grundteig aus dem innenleben von Brötchen oder weichen Graubrot Scheiben herstellen,aus Mehl und Wasser oder aus zwei Toast-Brot Scheiben. 

*1.Variante*(aus Brötchen oder Graubrot:Einfach das weiche aus dem Brötchen oder der Brotschreibe raus nehmen und ohne Wasser zufuhr zu einem geschmeidigen Teig Kneten.
*
2.Variante*( aus Toast-Brot)
Man nehme zwei Toast-Brot scheiben und schneidet die Kruste ab und legt die Kruste weg,die Kruste wird nicht mehr benötigt.Nun legt man die entkrusteten Scheiben für zwei minuten in eine Schale mit Wasser.Danach knetet man den eingeweichten Toast solange bis er schön geschmeidig ist.

*3.Variante*(aus Mehl und Wasser)
Nehmt 50gramm Mehl und vermengt ihn mit 3 Esslöffeln Wasser.Jetzt nur noch kneten und fertig!!Jenachdem wie die Konsitenz ist müsst ihr noch ein wenig Wasser oder Mehl hinzufügen um eine best mögliche Konsitenz zu ereichen.Mit der Mehl variante ist es mögliche eine Teig konsistenz zu ereichen die dem _Berkley Trout Bait_ sehr ähnlich ist.(Berkley Trout Bait ist einer Fängigsten Forellen Köder die es auf dem Markt gibt!!)Hier der Link wer mehr über Trout Bait von Berkley wissen möchte:http://www.troutlet.com/Berkley-Biodegradable-Trout-Bait-P151.aspx

Euer Grundteig sollte nun fertig sein,er sollte eine Knete artige Konsitenz haben so hällt er am besten am Haken.Trozdem rate ich zu speziellen Teig-Haken mit einer Spiralle.Aber nun zum aromatisieren.

*Aromatisieren*
Aromatisiern bedeutet das man dem Grundteig Lockstoffe und Farbstoffen beimischt um seine atraktivität der Fische gegenüber zu erhöhen.Jenachdem wo ihr angelt ist auch möglich nur mit dem Grundteig zu angeln,manchmal ist das besser weil an neuen angelszellen ist es möglich das Fische auf neue Farben ängstlich reagieren und den Köder verschmaren.Aber nun zum aromatisierens gibt zwei Varianten mit Pulvern oder Flüsig Aromen kann man aromatisieren.
*
Pulver*
Die Pulverförmigen Aromen kann man in jedem Supermarkt oder angelmarkt erwerben,die günstigste Methode sind Gewürze.
Die Grundregel ist im Somme süße Aromen im Winter salzige ode würzige Aromen.Wenn ihr eure Aromen ausgewählt habt könnt ihr ihnen auch noch Farben hinzuzufügen,nehmt einfach normale Lebensmittel Farben in Pulverform(im Supermarkt erhältlich).Wenn ihre eure Pulver Mischung fertig habt müsst ihr sie nur noch in den Teig gleichmässig einkneten.

*Flüssig*
Beim Flüssigen ist es wie beim trockenen einfach einkneten^^


----------



## Bier (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

1. Mehl, etwas wasser, zucker o. salz. Lieber anfangs etwas weniger wasser nehmen und ggf. weiteres hinzumischen. etwas anis hinzu und fertig ist ein teig dem kaum ein friedfisch wiederstehen kann. *G*

2. das innere eines Brötchens mit Bier anfeuchten und zu einem Teig kneten. Kann als Teig udn Lockmittel verwendet werden. Besonders Karpfen scheinen Biergeschmack zu lieben! Optional funktioniert das auch mit Multivitaminsaft, aber mal ehrlich: bier ist uns allen doch lieber! #6


----------



## ottowurm (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

hey perca fluviatillis gehst du mehr auf raub oder auf friedfische???
und wenn auf raub mit welchem köder
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## naturkoeder (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

Meine guten Fangerfahrungen habe ich mit diesem Rezept gemacht ( Habe ein bestehendes etwas verändert! ) :

Zutaten:

-500ml Milch
-200gr MaisMehl 
-100gr MaisGrieß
-Zucker
-Vanillin Pulver
-Butter/Öl
-Zimt
-Honig

Zubereitung:

500 ml Milch aufkochen ( Zucker zugeben/soviel ihr für ridchtig haltet), dann 200gr MaisMehl und 100gr MaisGrieß dazugeben... Durchrühren, dann schnell 2 EL Honig, 2EL Zucker und 4 Tütchen Vanillin Pulver dazugeben.
Weiter rühren bis die masse etwas härter wird. Dann sofort noch mal mit Zucker nachsüßen. Abkühlen lassen und mit Butter einreiben und durchkneten - ab in den kühlschrank und ziehen lassen, FERTIG

-->Mir ist es besonders wichtig VIEL Süße reinzubringen da das bekannte Rezept *"Trutta's Karpfentod" kein Erfolg gebracht hat. Am nächsten Tag bin ich mit diesem versüßtem Rezept nochmal an den Weiher gegangen und habe Ordentlich gefangen -Bresen und Karpfen!
*


----------



## ottowurm (8. August 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

hi finds echt toll dass man den hread weitermacht 
wollt ich nur mal so sagen


----------



## perca fluviatilis (18. August 2008)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*



ottowurm schrieb:


> hey perca fluviatillis gehst du mehr auf raub oder auf friedfische???
> und wenn auf raub mit welchem köder
> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Überzeugter Allrounder,auf Raubfisch den Grundteig mit mehr Wasser anmischen und Maden oder Wurmstückchen einkneten dann beissen Barsche ziemlich oft


----------



## ultra (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelteig-Thread*

ich kenne da auch noch ein rezept für boilies:
500 g gemahlene pellets, 200 g maismehl,
150 g sojamehl, 150 g hartweizengriss

:mviel glück#::a:a:a


----------

